# Nordland for the Empire



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So plog number 4, I'm keeping these plogs seperate so that people can look at the armies that they want. Also so they don't have to scroll through 20+ pages of photos trying to find one.

The army list for these guys is here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115429

I decided to go with Nordland (yellow and blue) because I wanted a different colour army to what I have (green IG, green and VERY blue Orks, red BAs). I was going to go with Boghafen (white and purple) but the purple turned out pink and I dislike painting white so I decided to avoid it. Also I tried Talabecland but I thought the orange with the yellow had a little too much of a circus feeling to it. . . . .

So firstly I have my Knights of the Everlasting Light, based in Essen, literally an empire away, went with the Nuln guns to guard them on the long road North West. 

*This is the Preceptor*










*His banner man*










*Someone to sing them on the way*
(I just noticed the gold flecks on his shield and will fix them asap)










*Then the Troops*










*The Halberdiers*










I need to find out how to do the standards the way GW does them

*Nuln Guns*


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anyone got any advise or links to tuts for doing a transfer for the large banners?

I remember seeing a guide where you could use tissue paper with the pattern painted on it and then applied with pva glue, does that sound familiar or like it would work?


----------

